# Off-Topic Discussion > Extended Discussion >  >  Former Illuminati member says demons behind music industry

## Universal Mind

I love stuff like this.  Be thankful for people like this guy.  They make life so much more interesting than it would be without them.

----------


## Descensus

Call Terence McKenna!

----------


## Tyler

Wow.
That was educational.
I'll never listen to another song again.

----------


## Kuhnada29

I wouldn't say that their are "demons" behind the music industry lol

But yes, John todd is right, Baphomet is shown to you subliminally in music videos. 

To get famous in the music industry you must record satanic lyrics onto your tracks. Really just google this. 

Two examples, are in Rihannas video and another in Beyonce's video. I'm sure you've heard of the whole "Jay-Z" thing as well. 







Notice that the twining snakes on baphomet? You will find this on a lot of different logos. 

So yea, their implanting satanic shit into your subconscious. 

The game is to keep you in fear( even spiritually )..to win it, don't succumb to it. The saying goes reclaim your mind, or someone else will. Wake up and stay true.

----------


## Descensus

Anyone will believe anything I guess.

----------


## Supernova

I'm so sick of all this shit about satanic references in music.  I really am.

----------


## Taosaur

He was pals with Jack Chick (Chick Comics). It's an entertaining kind of crazy, until you realize that the lower half of this country (give or take Iowa) believes it hook, line and sinker. It's still entertaining then, but more of a taking-pro-wrestling-seriously kind of entertaining.

----------


## Kuhnada29

then how do you explain that subliminal images?

----------


## SupremeUltimateSuperMega

obviously this is fake no one can just leavethe illuminati you really cant expect me to believe that this dude is in the illuminati im mean obviously demons run the music industry  look at lady gaga the hermaphrodite demon of lust also know as the little servants of dyionisis look up your mytholgy most of that shit is legit this is what the illuminati believe in evertyhing is true nothing is permissable

----------


## Beeyahoi

"I've been hearing that you must be an initiated witch now to get a record contract."

 ::lol::

----------


## Beeyahoi

> Call Terence McKenna!



Why?

----------


## Xaqaria

> Call Terence McKenna!







> Why?



He is a card carrying demon slayer, and notary.

----------


## Taosaur

> then how do you explain that subliminal images?



I believe those ladies' tops are symbolic of motorcyles, in a manner that is the opposite of subliminal.

----------


## Laughing Man

> I believe those ladies' tops are symbolic of motorcyles, in a manner that is the opposite of subliminal.



ZOOM ZOOM ZOOM!

----------


## Xaqaria

> I wouldn't say that their are "demons" behind the music industry lol
> 
> But yes, John todd is right, Baphomet is shown to you subliminally in music videos. 
> 
> To get famous in the music industry you must record satanic lyrics onto your tracks. Really just google this. 
> 
> 
> So yea, their implanting satanic shit into your subconscious. 
> 
> The game is to keep you in fear( even spiritually )..to win it, don't succumb to it. The saying goes reclaim your mind, or someone else will. Wake up and stay true.



Your post doesn't make any sense. You say that Baphomet is shown subliminally and then that 'they' are implanting satanic shit in our {unconscious}. Baphomet is not a satanic symbol. It was adopted by Eliphas Levi and then later by Crowley as an occult symbol, but never had any connection to satan. The name Baphomet means "absorption of knowledge". 

Where are the satanic lyrics in John Mayer's music? Backstreet boys? Jewel?

----------


## Descensus

Clearly the members of Van Halen released "Runnin' With the Devil" in order to hypnotize us.

----------


## Kuhnada29

> Your post doesn't make any sense. You say that Baphomet is shown subliminally and then that 'they' are implanting satanic shit in our {unconscious}. Baphomet is not a satanic symbol. It was adopted by Eliphas Levi and then later by Crowley as an occult symbol, but never had any connection to satan. The name Baphomet means "absorption of knowledge". 
> 
> Where are the satanic lyrics in John Mayer's music? Backstreet boys? Jewel?



your right, but a lot of people consider baphomet to be satan or the devil( mainly Christians I think? )

but i agree with you, i don't think baphomet is a bad symbol. I mean it literally represents the divine. Everything, bad and good, hot and cold, all the elements. 

Do what thou wilt, love is the law, love under will.

but the question is why is it shown to us subliminally. obviously they want the image in the masses subconscious mind.

----------


## StonedApe

There was a better video on Jay z, but I can't find it.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

I think they do (many) satanic rituals in washington and hollywood, but I don't believe satan or god are real so to me they are just mad lunatics.

people like jayz and beyonce are totally into that and their gullible fans think their 'down to earth and real'

as far as satanic stuff in music, I think some music might have that, typically the artists who use the illuminati symbolism in their video's and concerts, and their gullible fans don't notice anything amiss...lol

thats what you call a sell out, an artist who displays all their symbolism such as jay z and kanye his little prodigy, nas...krs one...eminem.....etcetc

and the whole demons running stuff thing, sounds pretty far fetched to me,  I think demons don't exist, demons are just really fucked up people...thats all.

I mean just check out bohemian grove and you see a satanic ritual that is done by world leaders and presidents of many nations and media heads...etc

anyways, in that bohemian grove i see satanic ritual, but no 'demons' anywhere, just a bunch of crazy old geezers who have too much power, money and fucked up thoughts. I just think believing in 'demons' is pretty childish like watching ghost hunters or some other bullshit paranormal-fiction show.

----------


## Xaqaria

> but the question is why is it shown to us subliminally. obviously they want the image in the masses subconscious mind.



I don't think you've proven this to be the case. Music as a general rule is full of symbolism and metaphor. This doesn't mean that the entire music industry is conspiring to send subliminal demonic messages. Much of the demonic or satanic references in music are far from subliminal and there are plenty of people who are successful in the music industry that don't use religious symbolism at all from any end of the spectrum. Perhaps it all just comes back to the Rule of fives.

----------


## StonedApe

> people like jayz and beyonce are totally into that and their gullible fans think their 'down to earth and real'



This shit pisses me off. I have a friend who is always telling me how "real" Jay-z is. He is always saying this is real hip-hop, and I'm always saying change this to some MF DOOM. Jay-z is rap, rap is lame because it's just macho dudes talking about how cool they are.





> I mean just check out bohemian grove and you see a satanic ritual that is done by world leaders and presidents of many nations and media heads...etc
> 
> anyways, in that bohemian grove i see satanic ritual, but no 'demons' anywhere, just a bunch of crazy old geezers who have too much power, money and fucked up thoughts. I just think believing in 'demons' is pretty childish like watching ghost hunters or some other bullshit paranormal-fiction show.



Maybe craving power of that magnitude can make you hallucinate.

----------


## Kuhnada29

Well then can SOMEONE please explain this?

Because I've been wondering about this for a while now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYPzu...eature=related

Murda murda jesus, 666?

This is subliminal advertising..which is supposed to be illegal.

----------


## Black_Eagle

^Not made by Jay-Z, but by a DJ. I smell marketing? 

Besides, the question of whether or not subliminal messaging works still remains.

----------


## Bayside

> Well then can SOMEONE please explain this?
> 
> Because I've been wondering about this for a while now.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYPzu...eature=related
> 
> Murda murda jesus, 666?
> 
> This is subliminal advertising..which is supposed to be illegal.



"The near-consensus among research psychologists is that subliminal messages do not produce a powerful, enduring effect on behavior;[16] and that laboratory research reveals little effect beyond a subtle, fleeting effect on thinking. For example, priming thirsty people with a subliminal word may, for a brief period of time, make a thirst-quenching beverage advertisement more persuasive.[17] Research upon those claims of a lasting effects such as weight loss, smoking cessation, how music in popular culture may corrupt their listeners, how it may facilitate unconscious wishes in psychotherapy, and how market practitioners may exploit their customersconclude that there is no effect beyond a placebo."

And yes, I can explain that.  It's called "marketing".  Someone releases a fucked-up song, where you have to play it backwards to hear a certain message, and then suddenly it's all the rage and everyone has to hear it, and show it to their friends because it's "so cool and creepy".  It in no way means that Jay-Z wants to "murder Jesus."  

I also just want to point out that when Jay-Z and Kanye throw their hand signs up, it's supposed to be a diamond, not an Illuminati symbol, that's just stupid speculation.  "Ah, these two shapes look vaguely similar, THEY MUST BE REFERENCING TO THE ILLUMINATI!"

Also, it's not very subliminal when it's thrown right in front of your face in plain sight, subliminal is generally when something is flashed for a brief second or extremely briefly alluded to in some way, so that it registers with your subconscious before it has a chance to register with your conscious mind.  In conclusion, this shit is stupid, and it's not the 60's anymore, let's stop calling shit Satanic, and hating on rap music.

----------


## Kuhnada29

I love rap music..in fact I COMPOSE rap music lol

----------


## Indecent Exposure

I don't know who posted the first of the many recent Bill Hicks videos recently but cheers whoever it was, I'd heard of him but never watched his stuff or read anything about him. Done both of the above and the guy seems like of a bit of a legend.

----------


## Descensus

> I don't know who posted the first of the many recent Bill Hicks videos recently but cheers whoever it was, I'd heard of him but never watched his stuff or read anything about him. Done both of the above and the guy seems like of a bit of a legend.



He's one of my favorite comedians.

The only thing I don't like about him is that sometimes he would scream into his mic which made things far less funny and far more annoying.

----------


## DrunkenArse

Demons are also responsible for most work done in science and mathematics. I heard that Alexander Grothendieck and Darwin both got all their best work channeled to them by Beezlebub. This is really a non-issue. I fail to see why this thread is interesting.

----------


## NoDaniel

This song explains *everything*.

----------


## Xcuz

I highly doubt this is true. What about instrumental electronic music? That's starting to become popular and none of it really has any demonic/satanic traits. Well.... other than Skrillex's "First of the Year" music video, but that's just a music video.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

I have a really good question and think outside of the box, > why isn't there illuminati behind the music industry outside of USA? Why is it in USA mostly?? You see music from other countries and it don't look like USA's, don't come up with Germany please because they are into goth and metal music but they don't talk about this illuminati like how usa does. I think this Illuminati thing is just a fear monger.

----------


## Original Poster

The entire theory is absolutely ridiculous. Symbolically it has some truth though, just replace Satan Worship with Money Worship. Music does have an effect, hypnotically speaking, and the effect is greater the less you understand about the lyrics. But there isn't some secret Witch's Code you need to learn in order to learn how to hypnotize or "cast spells" on your listeners. It's all about word association and neurological patterns. Much the same way you get cross-firing in dreams, you can also get cross-firing when you listen to music. Your brain picks up on all of it, but your cognitive mind does not. That's how hypnotism works, bypassing the critical barrier by either putting someone in a state of deep, or subliminally including a message the cognitive factor is not paying attention to. You can then tap into the pure, association based unconscious mind. And without a critical filter to direct thoughts to their proper association and rule out the extra associations, you can take advantage of random associations we pick up in our lifetime.

An example of a random association would be the word Alligator associating with farewell. Because we all know the phrase "See you later Alligator," the alligator has a random association connected with saying goodbye, and with departing in general. The association is not in any way logical, which is why random associations like that are perfect if you're trying to send subliminal messages. Marketing in general takes advantage of these all the time, but also creates them and strengthens these associations. A songwriter could easily sell insurance by writing a song about a duck and a lizard.

The Music Industry sells by activating energy vortexes in the body. If a song can generate a limbic response, it will be successful. Bands and artists that create their own music are in a minority, especially on the radio, and barely heard of among the 10-15 year olds the Music Industry largely focuses on. These bands tap into the limbic system as well, but only by instinctively creating what they feel sounds good. They obtain the emotional response when they write it that people will achieve when they hear it, and so if it's a very positive response they'll produce it. Then there's a small minority of songwriters that make music for JayZ, Justin Bieber, Beyonce, Miley Cyrus and that whole crowd of talentless puppets. The proportion is something like 10 worthless faces for every 1 songwriter behind the scenes, so you can imagine these professional songwriters make up a very small group and produce practically all the music you get on the radio or MTV. Their target audience is 10-15 year old girls and the response they're looking for is horniness. That's right, they specifically write music to make young girls horny. This is not with some Satanic motive, it's simply because nothing generates money in the record label's pocket better than a horny young girl.

----------


## Universal Mind

This is an interesting one. 









> I fail



 :Sad:

----------


## Original Poster

Spoiler Alert:

The Illuminati believes the God people worship in organized religions is actually evil, not righteous but a total asshole. It's interesting when you think about the actions perpetrated by the followers of this so called Righteous God, too. 

The Free Masons' goal was to free people from the Catholic Church (and organized religion in general) which they've been pretty successful in.

Taking things like Bohemian Grove and Bilderburg and trying to group them all together into some massive, global conspiracy when you actually have no idea what's going on, why the rituals exist, who's organizing them and what's being said behind closed doors is presumptuous out the ass. People who seek power go through all sorts of indoctrination through various IV League schools, etc, so they can hang with the powerful, these circles share associates but are not necessarily connected with some overreaching goal involved. Any Satanism present in these rituals is typically meant to show one does share loyalty with the Abrahamic God, either because they think it's evil or do not think it exists.

And frankly anyone who doesn't even know how to pronounce Crowley's name hardly deserves to act from a position of authority regarding the Occult.

----------


## TiredPhil

The idea of worshipping a god or demon for success is nothing new.
As an example we have Heinz who worshipped god in heaven 
There are dozens more that put their faith in an almighty guiding hand.

On the opposit side of the coin we have companies like 
Proctor & Gamble
Lever Brothers
Hellmans
And lots more
All attribute their success to demons, or the devil

They both seem to follow one rule though.
They must mark their goods with the mark of the beast, or of god.
These companies do not hide their marks, but they do disguise them.

----------

